

What’s the Difference Between Apache Mesos and Google’s Kubernetes - preillyme
http://blog.kismatic.com/apaches-mesos-vs-googles-kubernetes/

======
josephjacks
Interesting that Kubernetes was designed from day one to build distributed
applications from containers, including primitives for replication and service
discovery as core primitives. Similar things would need to be added through
frameworks in Mesos.

~~~
SEJeff
You can get the best of both with the Kubernetes Mesos framework, but they are
fundamentally different beasts.

Mesos is a lot lower level than Kubernetes and makes you think of services and
not hosts. Kubernetes still likes to make you think of hosts. They are both
excellent, but different technologies.

------
jonnyg
"This post was inspired by the following Stack Overflow post by Craig
Mcluckie." indeed =>
[http://www.diffnow.com/?report=wyla8](http://www.diffnow.com/?report=wyla8)

~~~
preillyme
Craig was asked for his permission before we posted it. We also posted proper
attribution.

I'm curious @jonnyg why are you being so negative?

~~~
jonnyg
NOM. I read the original post some time ago. It's definitely worth
republishing an edited version of it.

I might be too sensible if it comes such nuances in referencing sources, but
the usage of "inspired" to refer to the original was surprising, since it
implied for me that the post author actually created content under the
stimulating influence of Craigs article, which might be not the case here. As
I see the article was changed; think the relation of the two posts stated in a
better way.

Speaking of nuances in wording, I agree that my initial comment could have
been more tactful...

~~~
preillyme
I agree with you @jonnyg and I've since edited it to be more clear. Thanks for
clarify and we at Kismatic look forward to providing a good Kubernetes based
experience for everyone.

